# Can I reverse hgh prolactin gyno



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im about to order some Nolva to try and reverse the gyno??

I can only get Caber from Turkey and it takes ages to get here and got seized last order I made, so kinda looking for other ideas.

I stopped the Hygets 4 weeks or so ago the itching has stopped but I still have a big sore lump!

I have private health insurance so not sure if I should be talking to a specialist but wouldnt want to tell them ive been on hgh???????

Any help massively appreciated.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> Im about to order some Nolva to try and reverse the gyno??
> 
> I can only get Caber from Turkey and it takes ages to get here and got seized last order I made, so kinda looking for other ideas.
> 
> ...


I'll be considering using HGH in the future, and will have Nolvadex and Arimidex both on hand during the time on. Can you share a little about what your cycle was like,

- dose, and how long

- brand

- gains

- sides


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I had no idea growth could give you gyno


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

cas said:


> I had no idea growth could give you gyno


Agreed! My guess is the OP was given HCG (very common to fake HGH with HCG) that would explain the gyno.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Did you run AAS with the HGH?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you think the hgh is hcg then drop a little on a pregnancy test stick that should give you an indication?! what were you using to give you this prolactin build up? I would have thought a progesterone?? have you considered using moderate levels of vitamin B6 to regulate your prolactin?? I mean 300mg per day, it also has a beneficial effect on amino acid, if you have been taking a DHT then arimadex is not going help, because DHT's don't aromatise, but I am questioning the symtoms, it doesn't sound like prolactin, itchy lumps?? I am thinking you are not taking what you think you are, there is a lot of blag var around, could you tell us exactly what you have been using???


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah well I have just done a pregnancy test on my Hygetropins and they have came back negative so at least I know my hgh is real and its the prolactin causing the gyno, Still doesnt help the fact ive got a tit growing though


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't used AAS for a few years now fellas, I coulnt handle the shut down mental f**k ups and mood swings etc, I did get gyno in my left nipple around 6 years ago which means any cycle from then on I used Letro, Aromasin or Nolva through out depending which meds I was using.

Its my left nipple that originally had the gyno thats flared up while using this Hygets this time, My right side always has never been affected?

I use Hygetropin 200iu boxes (green top) I use 2-3iu 3-4 times per week, This is my first time using these but have used a few different hgh brands in the past, My source is 100% bang on in my experience and I know a lot of other very big guys who use the Hygets from the same guy, so I was pretty confident the hgh was legit.

As above preg test came back negative so im now hitting the Vit B6 hard and waiting for some Caber.

Worst thing is I had a load of Caber but when I knew I was stopping AAS for good I shifted all my gear including my Caber, Letro, Aromasin etc


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

How many weeks did you do, and at what point did you notice the gyno, at the end of the cycle?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jas said:


> How many weeks did you do, and at what point did you notice the gyno, at the end of the cycle?


I think I started to get itchy puffy nips around 6-8 weeks into it mate, I bought a lot of the hgh and was just going to run it till I got sick of it to be honest, Now stopped around 4 weeks ago I think, It seems to have calmed down since hammering the Vit B6


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Brutal1 said:


> I think I started to get itchy puffy nips around 6-8 weeks into it mate, I bought a lot of the hgh and was just going to run it till I got sick of it to be honest, Now stopped around 4 weeks ago I think, It seems to have calmed down since hammering the Vit B6


Thanks mate for the above info. Similar to someone below around the same time-frame. Key takeaway for me & anyone is get my blood test results before starting HGH or AAS and if prolactin is on the high range, then have caber (dostinex) on hand. I'll research it but do you know what dose do you run the caber for?

----

https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/gyno-from-hgh.134273886/

I just finsihed my 12th week of HGH (Nutropin AQ, 4 IU's/daily, 6 on/1 off) by itself, without AAS. For the last month or so my nipples have been killing me: soar and tender as hell, puffy, the works. I immediately started taking .5 mg/day of IP's arimidex - and although I noticed a decrease in whole body water retention, there was no noticeable improvement with respect to my nipples. for the last week and a half, I upped the dose and have been taking 1 mg/day - and they are seemingly getting worse!!

has anyone ever had this problem with HGH, or can offer any insight as to what's going on?! does IP's A-dex just suck donkey dick?? Is gyno from HGH even a result of increased etrogen, or, can it be progestational or prolactin related??


----------

